
Show HN: A Python Library to Send iMessages - rolstenhouse
https://github.com/Rolstenhouse/py-iMessage
======
rolstenhouse
py-imessage is a lightweight library you can use on your mac to send
iMessages.

It was originally started to build an API for iMessages which anyone could pay
for; however, Apple has fairly aggressive detection policies that make it
difficult to scale.

